# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Red Blue Dox

## Jaywangsa

Halo sahabat koi-s, thread ini dibuat untuk diskusi tentang obat koi RED BLUE DOX

Red Blue Dox adalah obat yang lumayan banyak beredar di toko2 hewan (saya dapat dari pasar burung) harganya pun relatif murah di (bawah 50rb), khasiatnya juga lumayan manjur.

Ikan saya yang lagi treatment di QT tiba2 nabrak2 tembok, kemungkinan besar karena aeromonas dan gill flukes. Saya sudah treatment garam dan antibiotik tetap tidak manjur. Berhubung di daerah saya sepertinya tidak banyak produk2 utk ikan, akhirnya saya mencoba membeli obat yang umum yaitu Red Blue Dox. Setelah saya coba pakai di QT,  ikan yang tadinya sudah renang nya miring2 dan mau kebalik, langsung stabil dan kondusif.

Deskripsi obatnya sebagai berikut:
RED BLUE DOX New Super Completed Formula
Obat untuk ikan. Efektif mengobati penyakit Anti Jamur, Parasit, Bakteri, Antivirus, Kuman, Luka, Kutu


Red Bluedox adalah obat anti bakteri/virus/jamur/parasit/kuman yang efektif mencegah penyakit udang dan ikan dengan formula baru yang super komplit.
Cocok untuk ikan gurame, lele, nila, patin, mujair, baronang, gabus, bandeng, udang, mas, koi, arwana dan ikan hias lainnya.

DOSIS PENCEGAHAN :
   Ikan Kolam
   . Campurkan 250ml RedBluedox pada kolam ukuran 100m2 dengan ketinggian
     air 50cm
   . Atau campurkan 5ml RedBluedox dengan air 1 m3 (1000 liter)
   . Diberikan setiap 3-7hari sekali, atau pada saat pergantian air kolam
  Ikan Hias
   . Campurkan 1 sendok teh pada akuarium sedang

DOSIS PENGOBATAN :
2X Lipat dosis pencegahan dan ulangi tiap 3 hari sekali sampai sembuh.



Obat tersebut sepertinya sangat komplit khasiatnya walaupun harganya murah, tetapi waktu saya ingin research di google saya tidak menemukan adanya diskusi ttg produk ini.

Saya masih penasaran dgn obat ini walaupun saya sudah liat sendiri efektifnya, 

Adakah saudara2 yang pernah pakai RED BLUE DOX? Mohon kesediaannya untuk share informasi mengenai obat ini  ::

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

